# Just extended visa. Sharing details for others who are new to it.



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

I arrived in the Ph on a 30 day visa free (UK). With a week to go before expiry I extended it by 29 days yesterday and thought I'd share the process for those on here who are new to the whole thing. 

*Location: Bureau of Immigration, Mandurriao, Iloilo City*

Gave guards at the desk my passport
Was handed 3 sheets of paper that I filled out (reason for extension, passport number, dob, address, mobile number etc.)
Was then pointed towards a photocopy counter where I had to get a copy of the passport photo page and the page with the entry arrival stamp. This cost PHP 10.
Handed the 2 copies + the 3 forms to the guards who then check it. They told me to take a seat. 
About an hour later I was called and handed my passport & 3 bits of printed paper - the amount payable (PHP2,040), the letter showing I was not blacklisted and the charge for the express-processing fee (PHP1,000).
Total amount for my first 29 day extension = *PHP 3,040*
Paid the fee and was told to wait 30 mins
Right on time I was called and handed my passport with the printout showing my extension details (theres a barcode underneath). This printout needs to be shown for the next extension or when you leave the country.

That was it. The whole thing took 90 minutes, the guards were great and so were the staff. 

*Notes*

I initially only saw the first sheet of paper showing the PHP2,040 charge and thought what a good deal I got . It was at the counter that the cashier pointed out the last sheet I had not spotted - the one with the PHP1,000 fee.
When I extended my visa in 2019 they put a neat little sticker in my passport. I feel they have taken a step backwards with this dot matrix printout of the extension. Why did they get rid of the sticker I wonder. 
You can avoid some of the faffing about by turning up with a copy of your passport photo page and the page with the arrival stamp. That way all you do is fill out the forms and hand the whole lot in at once - skipping the line for the copy machine service.
Hope this gives other newbies a glimpse into the process, its easy 

Thanks to all who advised me, next trip back to BOI 2nd week of Jan and then wait for the ACR-I card.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

So the 500 peso express lane fee has now gone to 1000 pesos.


----------



## freebiefan (Nov 11, 2020)

Gary D said:


> So the 500 peso express lane fee has now gone to 1000 pesos.


Christmas Sir... !


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

freebiefan said:


> Christmas Sir... !


Ah of course 13 month.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Just heard talk that all the visas and visa extensions are going online in January so no more trips to the BI. Extend and pay by card online, Didn't say which January though.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary D said:


> Just heard talk that all the visas and visa extensions are going online in January so no more trips to the BI. Extend and pay by card online, Didn't say which January though.


Go with that Gary and I thought the new Philippine Bureau of Immigration office located near the MOA would be open this year.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

Gary D said:


> Just heard talk that all the visas and visa extensions are going online in January so no more trips to the BI. Extend and pay by card online, Didn't say which January though.


Now thats interesting. Will keep a lookout for that.

Spotted this:


https://www.pna.gov.ph/articles/1190679


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

What happened with the big change of Visas (but parly just the naming) which seemed close to be voted through last April?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Something else being discussed but I'm a bit confused about is that all visitors will require a certificate to leave like the ecc. Can't see a tourist coming here for 2-3 weeks going though all the faffing about.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> Something else being discussed but I'm a bit confused about is that all visitors will require a certificate to leave like the ecc. Can't see a tourist coming here for 2-3 weeks going though all the faffing about.


 Isnt the rule still valid, not needed if in Phils less than was it 6 months?


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Gary

With SRRV,
Upon returning to the Philippines notify PRA
Before leaving the Philippines, provide PRA with itinerary, and PRA provides exit letter.

I think the purpose of permission to leave is to prevent fugitives from leaving Philippines before going to court.

With the SRRV, PRA replaces BI for some functions.

I think of the SRRV like flying first class.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> Isnt the rule still valid, not needed if in Phils less than was it 6 months?


I'm talking about short term visitors, tourists.


----------



## Quezon Expat (3 mo ago)

Howard_Z said:


> Gary
> 
> With SRRV,
> Upon returning to the Philippines notify PRA
> ...


That's the first I heard of this. I have SRRV and left last year for 2 months. No one asked me for a exit letter.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Quezon Expat said:


> That's the first I heard of this. I have SRRV and left last year for 2 months. No one asked me for a exit letter.


Miscellaneous important travel information about the SRRV:

- Here's something SRRV people need to know. Before leaving the Philippines you must notify the PRA and they will give you an exit letter from their online website link below (electronic system generated for your smartphone). When entering the Philippines, need to notify PRA within 3 days.

All outbound SRRVisa holders must secure a Travel Pass when departing from the Philippines and are required to register here within three (3) days upon return or arrival. A Travel Pass is an electronic system-generated digital pass, as a tool to monitor all departures. It may be saved on any digital mobile device or as printed out. It is a single-use document and has a validity of 30 days from the date of issuance. It is free of charge.

PRA login webpage explaining the free procedure and gain your letter PRA SRRV exit and entry log in PRA login

All SRRVisa holders are required to register their Travel information for both outbound and inbound flights to and from the Philippines.

At NAIA on the way out, the immigration officer wanted a passport, PRA card, and Travel Pass. (you don't need an ECC clearance)

Useful links for expats SRRV


----------

